

Idea: Using Bitcoin-style Publicly Auditable Ledger for Electronic Voting - CompelTechnic
http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1g350g/could_bitcoin_the_blockchain_and_p2p_currency/
Saw this thread pop up on reddit and felt I had to share it to some extent.<p>So, the idea is not well developed yet at this point in time, but I believe that bitcoin-style encryption could be used for better security in electronic voting machines.  Keeping a distributed  record of votes cast, maintained in the same manner as the blockchain, would provide nearly unbeatable security against the rigged voting machines that conspiracy theorists&#x2F; whistleblowers (justified or not) talk about today.<p>Admittedly, I am no expert in this topic.  So I decided to bring the idea here, just in case it has legs.  Anybody have any input?
======
ISL
A crux is figuring out how to allocate wallets to citizens (and how to
preserve anonymity).

~~~
rvschuilenburg
You could still have people go to voting booths. Let the booth generate a
random address per user. Keep generated addresses in booths to enable paper
trail of votes to the booth.

